# Meet Deadlift Training, Singles up to 805lbs Raw 3-16-13



## darksidefitness (Apr 8, 2013)

Meet Deadlift Training, Singles up to 805lbs Raw 3-16-13 - YouTube


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 9, 2013)

Some Really Impressive Lifts!!!

Thanks for sharing !

Hawk


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 9, 2013)

Enjoyed watching that. Impressive...


----------



## xmen1234 (Apr 9, 2013)

That is some great pulling!  What are your goals for the meet?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 10, 2013)

Right on!! Love it. Thanks.bro and keep making the vids
Ib


----------



## FordFan (Apr 11, 2013)

Damn, he flung 405 up like it was a toy. Great work!


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 13, 2013)

That was sweet!.    very cool . T


----------

